# Schaltauge für Woom 4 gesucht!



## paulipan (27. September 2019)

Hi zusammen,
kann mir jemand sagen, ob das hier für ein Woom 4 passt?









						vsf fahrradmanufaktur Schaltauge Derailleur Hanger 43601
					

vsf fahrradmanufaktur Schaltauge Derailleur Hanger 43601 bei BADBIKES GmbH, dem Fahrrad Online-Spezialist aus Wernigerode/Harz




					www.rockmachine-germany.de


----------



## kc85 (27. September 2019)

Wenn ich das optisch mit dem hier vergleiche, eher nein. 

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (28. September 2019)

Augenscheinlich müsste das Gh-014 passen, einfach mal im Netz oder der großen Bucht suchen.


----------



## joglo (30. September 2019)

Frag doch bei Woom telefonisch oder per email an, waren bei mir immer freundlich und verkaufen auch Ersatzteile.


----------



## d-lo (5. Januar 2021)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Augenscheinlich müsste das Gh-014 passen, einfach mal im Netz oder der großen Bucht suchen.


Servus, 
hat das jemand mit dem Gh-014 ausprobiert? Bei woom hab ich schon angefragt, aber die haben gerade nach den Feiertagen superviel zu tun und ich bräuchte es dringend. 

Danke schon mal
Daniel


----------



## talybont (16. Januar 2021)

paulipan schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> kann mir jemand sagen, ob das hier für ein Woom 4 passt?
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe direkt bei Woom angefragt und zügig Ersatz zugeschickt bekommen.


----------



## d-lo (16. Januar 2021)

talybont schrieb:


> Ich habe direkt bei Woom angefragt und zügig Ersatz zugeschickt bekommen.


Danke, Woom hat sich inzwischen auch bei mir gemeldet. Hatte mir inzwischen das gh-014 besorgt und hat gepasst.


----------

